
Throwing down the gauntlet: the diversity crisis and the startup community - daviddelmar
https://medium.com/@delmarsenties/throwing-down-the-gauntlet-the-diversity-crisis-the-startup-community-f7a00ff312d4#.zbs3smmdt
======
HillaryBriss
the article raises some interesting points. big tech corporations could do a
lot more to diversify their workforces, especially in California.

i wonder what would happen if Apple pulled a couple billion out of its Irish
cash hoard and used it to train a representative cross section of the
California population to actually work in Apple's California operations.

my guess is that it would work well enough. people would do their jobs about
as well as the current set of employees.

